# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  ER model

## jure

Hello i am new here (sorry for my bad english) and asking you to have a look at my first ER model if it is ok.angleški er model.jpg
I created it with online creatly. How to make this model in mySQL workbench?

Thanks for your help!

----------


## jure

someone please?

----------


## jure

Just say yes or no. Is this so hard?

----------

